# RR: 96. Chopin: Études



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Pollini	(1971)










2.	Cortot	(1933)










3.	Perahia	(2001)










4.	Cziffra	(1962)










5.	Ashkenazy	(1960)










6.	Gavrilov	(1987)










7.	Anievas	(1966)










8.	Lugansky	(1999)










9.	Wild	(1992)










10.	Lortie	(1986)










Bonus:	Sokolov (op. 25)	(1988)
*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Pollini	(1971)
2.	Cortot	(1933)
3.	Perahia	(2001)
4.	Cziffra	(1962)
5.	Ashkenazy	(1960)
6.	Gavrilov	(1987)
7.	Anievas	(1966)
8.	Lugansky	(1999)
9.	Wild	(1992)
10.	Lortie	(1986)
Bonus:	Sokolov (op. 25)	(1988)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

